
Atto – smallest functional Emacs in less that 2000 lines of C - booharney
https://github.com/hughbarney/atto
======
booharney
Name: atto - smallest functional Emacs in less that 2000 lines of C last
changed/verified: Dec 8 2015 original distribution: Nov 16 2015 version: 1.4
base language: C implementation language: C extension language: none scope of
implementation: command set, multi buffer, multi-window, search, cut, copy,
paste hardware/software requirements: UNIX, LINUX organization/author: Hugh
Barney <h...@gmail.com> free, from github
[https://github.com/hughbarney/atto](https://github.com/hughbarney/atto)

